# Please vote for Uno :)



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We've entered Zukes goody giveaway contest and really need your votes

Thank you so much!! :biggrin:

Voting & Results | The Dog Blog


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Placed my vote! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Done.
Good Luck!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I need some help! I went to vote for Uno...It said select and hit Vote at the bottom of the page. For the life of me, I can NOT find the word vote anywhere.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats odd that some people can open it and others cant. I had to register for the blog in order to vote for myself. I dont think guests need to register if theyre not participating. 

Do you see a little bubble next to the picture to select it? or is it just pictures with yellow bar underneath it?


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Just pictures with a yellow bar beneath. At least now I don't feel like a complete fool! Should I register then?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not sure why it does that  But yes, if you'd like (or have time), when you scroll down(on right hand side) theres a register link under "social media login", they'll send a password to your email when you login back, you should be able to vote. 

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know why, but it let me vote without registering this time!
I love the photo of Uno.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, it looks like were in 1st place now! woohooo, but I guess its too early to celebrate since round one ends next wed.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I had to register too but it was pretty simple. Looks like Uno is doing pretty darn well, he should make the top 5 at least! :biggrin:

Good luck!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the votes, were pretty close, I wish there were prizes for 2nd and 3rd contenders as well.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried voting, but it said that I have already placed a vote?!!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thats odd, it seems to have few glitches, its ok though, it doesent look like I'll even make it into top 5.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just voted for Uno and this time it let me vote. The last time I tried it didn't let me. I think he's a lot better looking then the one above him. Obviously you need more relatives!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG I have tried like 5 times to vote what am I doing wrong UGH! I am starting to doubt my computer capabilities. I cant post pics well, and I am not that great at the whole computer thing but woooo this is making me crazy now! What am I doing wrong. I get to the photo and the yellow bar it says to pick the picture I do this and then it shows me a big pic. of uno. I even tried to register and ugh its not letting me! I will try again! :frown::redface:


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> thats odd, it seems to have few glitches, its ok though, it doesent look like I'll even make it into top 5.


:frown: Well...I like Uno the best!!! :biggrin:
I was able to vote this morning!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

wags- thanks for trying, I guess it doesent really matter at this point, its more of a popularity contest at this point and I dont have that many connections to email tons of people and ask them to vote.

But thank you for voting anyways


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> wags- thanks for trying, I guess it doesent really matter at this point, its more of a popularity contest at this point and I dont have that many connections to email tons of people and ask them to vote.
> 
> But thank you for voting anyways


Ok I went on again this morning and I finally voted YEAH! Well how weird is this when I actually finally got confirmation that I had voted (I feel so much better now ~thought I was doing something wrong) anyway it then told me that I had already voted! What the heck It never ever registered that I had voted nor did it give me the confirmation like it did today~ugh! That sights frustrating ha ha! But yes I finally see that I guess I already did vote then! It just never acknowledged it and today told me I already did LOL!


----------

